# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > PCB & Κουτιά Κατασκευών >  >  ΠΑΡΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑΣ ΑΠΟ PCBWAY

## octavia

Γεια σας
Σπανια γραφω αφου περισσοτερο συνηθιζω να διαβαζω μονο.
Αυτο που συνεβη ομως τις τελευταιες μερες θα ηθελα να το μοιραστω μαζι σας.
Παρηγγειλα μερικες πλακετες απο το δυαδικτυο και συγκεκριμενα απο www.pcbway.com
Η παραγγελια εγινε στις 23-5-2016 απο την online φορμα που υπαρχει στο σαιτ.
Εκπληκτος πηρα τις πλακετες στις 28-5-2016.
Η αποστολη εφτασε με dhl.
Η ποιοτητα της πλακετας ειναι ΤΕΛΕΙΑ.
Οποιος ασχολειται με κατασκευες ας δοκιμασει και θα με θυμηθει.
Το κοστος που πληρωσα για 30 πλακετες (13χ6) ειναι 75ευρω μαζι με τα μεταφορικα.
Αν ο διαχειριστης το θεωρησει ως διαφημιση μπορει να το αποσυρει και οποιος θελει μπορει να μου στειλει μηνυμα για να του πω απο που τις αγορασα.

----------

GiwrgosTH (31-05-16), 

usa (01-06-16)

----------


## chip

με dhl από Κίνα δεν είχες εκτελονισμό? Ή τον έκανες ο ίδιος?

----------


## SeAfasia

> Γεια σας
> Σπανια γραφω αφου περισσοτερο συνηθιζω να διαβαζω μονο.
> Αυτο που συνεβη ομως τις τελευταιες μερες θα ηθελα να το μοιραστω μαζι σας.
> Παρηγγειλα μερικες πλακετες απο το δυαδικτυο και συγκεκριμενα απο www.pcbway.com
> Η παραγγελια εγινε στις 23-5-2016 απο την online φορμα που υπαρχει στο σαιτ.
> Εκπληκτος πηρα τις πλακετες στις 28-5-2016.
> Η αποστολη εφτασε με dhl.
> Η ποιοτητα της πλακετας ειναι ΤΕΛΕΙΑ.
> Οποιος ασχολειται με κατασκευες ας δοκιμασει και θα με θυμηθει.
> ...



έχουμε παραλάβει ήδη από το pcbway Κωστή,σε θέμα που έχει αναρτηθεί...καλή ποιότητα!
Ανέβασε φώτο αν θες.. :Biggrin:

----------


## octavia

^BC02467F2716504CD9112656C8D4E2C3800CC0B5D4D6B8A343^pimgpsh_fullsize_distr.jpgεκτελωνισμος δεν πληρωθηκε.....75ευρω εγραφε στη φορμα ο κινεζος 75 ευρω πληρωσα.....και σε 5 μερες ειναι στο σπιτι σου.
Εννοειτε πως υπαρχει συνεχομενη ροη πληροφοριων για το που βρισκεται το πακετακι......ωραια πραγματα.

----------


## SeAfasia

> ^BC02467F2716504CD9112656C8D4E2C3800CC0B5D4D6B8A343^pimgpsh_fullsize_distr.jpgεκτελωνισμος δεν πληρωθηκε.....75ευρω εγραφε στη φορμα ο κινεζος 75 ευρω πληρωσα.....και σε 5 μερες ειναι στο σπιτι σου.
> Εννοειτε πως υπαρχει συνεχομενη ροη πληροφοριων για το που βρισκεται το πακετακι......ωραια πραγματα.



η πλακέτα είναι φοβερή Κώστα,εσύ την σχεδίασες;
Τι είναι; :Wink:

----------


## moutoulos

Κώστα κάτι κάνεις λάθος. 

Ή την ημερομηνία που παρέλαβες (άργησε περισσότερο και είναι με απλό ταχυδρομείο EMS)
Ή εκτελωνίστηκε κανονικά κάτι που εσύ μάλλον δεν πλήρωσε γιατί το έκανε άλλος ...

Πακέτο με τελική τιμή 75€ και αποστολή εδώ με Courier (DHL στην περίπτωσή σου), χωρίς
να χρειαστεί εκτελωνισμό ... δεν ισχύει. Το οριο είναι 22€. Εκτός και άν έπεσες σε καμιά 
περίπτωση όπου το δέμα σου "γλίστρησε" ... και πήγε στα ... χωρίς εκτελωνισμό.

Δέχομαι την χαρά σου, αλλά βεβαιώσου πρώτα γιατί έτσι παίρνεις πολλά άτομα στον λαιμό 
σου (με την καλή έννοια). Το πακέτο σου για να περάσει κανονικά πρέπει να εκτελωνιστεί 
και να πληρώσεις άλλα (περίπου) 130€ αν στο εκτελωνίσουν αυτοί, ή κάνα 50€ αν πας και
το εκτελωνίσεις εσύ ...

----------


## octavia

Δεν κανω κατι λαθος.
Πληρωσα ακριβως αυτα που ελεγε η online φορμα της εταιρειας.
Δεν εκαναν οι πλακετες 75ευρω.
Το τελικο ποσο για μενα ηταν 75ευρω.
45ευρω οι πλακετες και 30ευρω η dhl.
Οι αλλοι που εχουν παρει απο αυτη την εταιρεια εχουν πληρωσει εκτελωνισμο?
Και τι εκτελωνισμο να πληρωσω για προιον που στοιχιζει 40ευρω?
θα το στειλω πισω και θα χασει η εταιρεια....αρα ο κινεζος μαλλον τα εχει κανονισει αυτα.....

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> 45ευρω οι πλακετες και 30ευρω η dhl.



Τα 30 ευρώ είναι τα μεταφορικά. Η  DHL κλπ όλα τα εκτελωνίζουν και τσιμπάνε ένα 75άρι μόνο για τον εκτελωνισμό! Αν πληρώσεις και φόρους να τα 120 που λέει ο Γρηγόρης. Ίσως όχι τόσα, αλλά τα 100 θα τα φτάσεις.
Σωστή η ερώτησή σου "Και τι εκτελωνισμο να πληρωσω για προιον που στοιχιζει 40ευρω?" 
Αυτά που σου γράφω θα πληρώσεις για εκτελωνισμό και μόνο, είτε κάνει 100, είτε 20 είτε είναι δωρεάν! Άλλο οι δασμοί, που θα είναι ανά περίπτωση στα ποσά του παραδείγματός μου πχ 30, 0, 0.
Να υπάρχει κάποια περίπτωση που η εταιρεία έχει κάνει κάποια συμφωνία με την DHL να μην τα εκτελωνίζουν? Να πληρώνει εκείνη τον εκτελωνισμό? Ίσως, δεν ξέρω όμως αν μπορεί να γίνει.

----------


## Satcom

> Και τι εκτελωνισμο να πληρωσω για προιον που στοιχιζει 40ευρω?




Σου απάντησε ήδη ο moutoulos





> θα το στειλω πισω και θα χασει η εταιρεια....αρα ο κινεζος μαλλον τα εχει κανονισει αυτα.....





Α εδώ γελάμε,για να το στείλει κάποιος πίσω πρέπει πρώτα αφού πληρώσει, να το παραλάβει και μετά να πληρώσει ξανά για να το στείλει όπου θέλει. 
Το μόνο που μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος είναι να αρνηθεί να το παραλάβει οπότε πάει στα αζήτητα του τελωνείου.
Και φυσικά δεν θα σου επιστρέψει τα χρήματα ο πωλητής

----------


## ultra

> Σου απάντησε ήδη ο moutoulos
> 
> 
> 
> Α εδώ γελάμε,για να το στείλει κάποιος πίσω πρέπει πρώτα αφού πληρώσει, να το παραλάβει και μετά να πληρώσει ξανά για να το στείλει όπου θέλει. 
> Το μόνο που μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος είναι να αρνηθεί να το παραλάβει οπότε πάει στα αζήτητα του τελωνείου.
> Και φυσικά δεν θα σου επιστρέψει τα χρήματα ο πωλητής



Το ακομα πιο γελοιο ειναι οτι αν στειλεις πισω στον κινεζο τις πλακετες, πρεπει και αυτος με την σειρα του να πληρωσει τελωνειο για να τις παραλαβει...

----------


## Panoss

Δηλαδή από τύχη το γλίτωσε το τελωνείο ο Κώστας; (Octavia)

----------


## SeAfasia

Εγώ γιατί δεν πλήρωσα τελωνείο που τα παρέλαβα με* ΗΚ post* δλδ;

----------


## ultra

> Εγώ γιατί δεν πλήρωσα τελωνείο που τα παρέλαβα με* ΗΚ post* δλδ;




Γιατι το ΗΚ Post ειναι κρατικο, αντιστοιχο με τα ΕΛΤΑ. Στην χειροτερη περιπτωση θα εκτελωνιζαν οι ιδιοι και θα πληρωνες 3 ευρω.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Γιατι το ΗΚ Post ειναι κρατικο, αντιστοιχο με τα ΕΛΤΑ. Στην χειροτερη περιπτωση θα εκτελωνιζαν οι ιδιοι και θα πληρωνες 3 ευρω.



εμμμ..... :Biggrin:

----------


## Fire Doger

chip on board? Ωραία! Έχουμε εδώ τεχνολογία για τέτοια πράγματα ή είναι δείγματα?
Να σας πω ρε παιδιά, και εγώ που έχω παραγγείλει μερικά πράγματα από Κίνα έχουν καταλήξει με dhl Γερμανία και από εκεί εδώ στα ΕΛΤΑ χωρίς έξτρα χρέωση τι παίζει?
Στο 17Track την επιλογή DHL eCommerce πρέπει να διαλέξεις για να στο εμφανίσει.

----------


## SProg

1. Δεν βαζουμε DHL οταν αγοραζουμε εκτος Ευρωπης.

2. Ζηταμε να σταλουν απο κρατικο τμημα (πχ HK post)

3. Ζηταμε να γραψουν απ'εξω "used,hobby κτλ electronics"

3. Ζηταμε να γραψουν μειωμενη τιμη (οχι ομως ξεφτυλα) και σε κομματια ! Το 20ρικο να γινει πχ 5eu x 4.

4. Βαζουμε DHL μονο εαν καιγομαστε και θελουμε να ρισκαρουμε.

5. Τελωνειο περναε συνηθως 25-30eu+ ΑΛΛΑ εαν εχεις μεταφορικα 30eu και παρεις 3eu πραγματα παλι περναει.




Οσο για την αντιστοιχια προιοντος και τελωνειου...μου ζητουσαν 130eu για αντικειμενο που πληρωσα 60eu.

----------


## Skywaker

καλησπέρα σας μια απορια
τι εννοείτε οταν λετε οτι αν το εκτελωνίσω μόνος μου θα πληρώσω λιγότερα?
Νομίζω το διαβασα στην προηγούμενη σελίδα...αν θέλει καποιος ας μου εξηγησει πως δουλεύει αυτό το συστημα.
Ευχαριστω!

----------


## sotron1

> 1. Δεν βαζουμε DHL οταν αγοραζουμε εκτος Ευρωπης.
> 
> 2. Ζηταμε να σταλουν απο κρατικο τμημα (πχ HK post)
> 
>  3. Ζηταμε να γραψουν απ'εξω "used,hobby κτλ electronics"
> 
>  3. Ζηταμε να γραψουν μειωμενη τιμη (οχι ομως ξεφτυλα) και σε κομματια ! Το 20ρικο να γινει πχ 5eu x 4.
> 
> 4. Βαζουμε DHL μονο εαν καιγομαστε και θελουμε να ρισκαρουμε.
> ...



Ακριβώς αυτό έχει συμβεί και σε μένα.

----------


## manolena

> καλησπέρα σας μια απορια
> τι εννοείτε οταν λετε οτι αν το εκτελωνίσω μόνος μου θα πληρώσω λιγότερα?
> Νομίζω το διαβασα στην προηγούμενη σελίδα...αν θέλει καποιος ας μου εξηγησει πως δουλεύει αυτό το συστημα.
> Ευχαριστω!



Σημαίνει πως φτάνεις στο αεροδρόμιο στο υπόστεγο με τα μεγάλα logistics (πρωϊ εννοείται) και αφού οπλισθείς με υπομονή και καφέ, ξεκινάς απο το τελώνη πρώτα στην αποθήκη,
ο οποίος αν έχει κοιμηθεί καλά απο βραδύς, δεν στα πολυσκοτίζει με ερωτήσεις του στύλ "τι είναι αυτό", "τι κάνει αυτό", "γιατί λέει ηλεκτρονικά και είναι σε απλό φάκελο" και τέτοιες
μλκίες. Για να το πάρεις όμως, πας απέναντι στα γκισέεεεεε....... Άπειρα γκισέ. Απο όλων των ειδών τα κωλόχαρτα. Πάρτο απο εδώ, πήγαινε σε εκείνο, ξανα έλα απο ετούτο, πήγαινε
για παράβολο στην ΤτΕ... Για να γλυτώσεις το 70άρι του εκτελωνιστή. Και κατά το μεσημέρι άμα είσαι τυχερός, παίρνεις το πακετάκι σου και φεύγεις σιχτιρίζοντας.

----------


## SeAfasia

τελικά το *ωραίο pcb* του παλληκαριού περί τίνος πρόκειται;

----------


## manolena

Είναι απο ό,τι φαίνεται μια πολύ ωραία (μη έχουσα να ζηλέψει τίποτα απο άλλες αντίστοιχες), πλακέτα για οθόνη GLCD με CoB (chip on board) 192x64 pixels. Και καθώς αναρρωτάται κι ο Στέφανος,
αν έχουμε τέτοιο assembly εδώ Ελλάδα για εταιρεία δικιά μας, μπράβο μας!

Σ.Σ.: για την ιστορία, δικές μου πλακέτες προσφάτως

Description ..................................................  ....................Size.............Qty..........  ................Price.............................  ...........Total Paid with Shipping
Layers: 2, Thickness: 1.6 mm ,Material: FR-4 , 
Finished Copper: 1 oz Cu, Surface Finish:Immersion gold, 
Solder Mask: Blue , 
Silk Screen: White 
No. : W02401KST1
97.6x90mm
10
$37



*$ 54*
[COLOR=#64B800 !important](Include shipping)[/COLOR]

----------


## SeAfasia

> Είναι απο ό,τι φαίνεται μια πολύ ωραία (μη έχουσα να ζηλέψει τίποτα απο άλλες αντίστοιχες), πλακέτα για οθόνη GLCD με CoB (chip on board) 192x64 pixels. Και καθώς αναρρωτάται κι ο Στέφανος,
> αν έχουμε τέτοιο assembly εδώ Ελλάδα για εταιρεία δικιά μας, μπράβο μας!



Ναι Μάνο,το παρατήρησα αυτό.....θα ήθελα και μια φώτο από "πανω" από το παλληκάρι.. :Rolleyes:

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Να σας πω ρε παιδιά, και εγώ που έχω παραγγείλει μερικά πράγματα από Κίνα έχουν καταλήξει με dhl Γερμανία και από εκεί εδώ στα ΕΛΤΑ χωρίς έξτρα χρέωση τι παίζει?



Προφανώς κάποια συμφωνία πωλητή και DHL που τα εκτελωνίζουν εκτός Ελλάδας με κάποιο ίσως ειδικό καθεστώς και έτσι δεν πληρώνεις εδώ.

----------


## octavia

Επικεντρωθηκατε σε σενα θεμα που ισως ειναι συζητησιμο αλλα οχι η ουσια.
Ναι συμφωνω οτι ο εκτελωνισμος ειναι πονοκεφαλος αλλα μπορειτε να τον αποφυγετε επιλεγοντας να ερθουν με το επισημο ταχυδρομειο.
Ετσι βεβαια δεν θα ερθουν σε 3 μερες αλλα θα ειστε σιγουροι οτι δεν θα πληρωσετε τελωνειο.
Εγω μεσα στη βδομαδα περιμενω και δευτερη παραγγελια με DHL οποτε θα επανερθω για το θεμα του τελωνειου.
Θα ελεγα ομως οτι η ουσια ειναι στην ποιοτητα......

----------


## moutoulos

Ναι βρε Κώστα δεν αντιλέγω, δεν υπάρχει κάνα θέμα, απλά ήταν παράξενο αυτό που είπες.

Η ποιότητά τους ναι Οκ. Σίγουρα δεν είναι η καλύτερη, αλλά μιλάμε πάντα για το πόσα δίνεις.
Είναι τυπικά καλή. Ή αν θες η "Best Value For Money".

Αν θέλετε να δείτε ποιότητα πάτε στην PCBCART. Αλλά με την τριπλάσια τιμή (στην αρχική 
τουλάχιστον παραγγελία) μιας και περιλαμβάνει και το Tooling-Cost. Οι επόμενες .. ReOrder
δεν περιλαμβάνουν το Tooling-Cost, αλλά και πάλι είναι πανάκριβη. Επειδή πάντα παραγγέλνω 
απο αυτούς (PCBCART), κανονίζω το invoice να μην υπερβαίνει τα 20$. Αλλά τι το θες ?.
Πάλι πληρώνεις εκτελωνισμό. Εδώ είμαστε τυπικοί όταν υπάρχει ... "φαί" για το κράτος.

Κοίτα τι μου ήρθε ... για invoice 20$, και το πλήρωσα μόλις σήμερα. Εντάξει Οκ δεν γίνεται
πάντα. Εξαρτάται ...

Clearance.PNG

----------


## ultra

Οπως πολυ καλα ξερεις Γρηγορη, οι εταιριες courier εχουν δικαιωμα να αμφισβητησουν και να μην αποδεχτουν το ποσο που αναγραφεται στο τιμολογιο.
τοτε χρησιμοποιουν ενα ειδικο οργανο για να αξιολογησουν, το "ματομετρο'.

----------


## chip

> Οπως πολυ καλα ξερεις γρηγορη, οι εταιριες courier εχουν δικαιωμα να αμφισβητησουν και να μην αποδεχτουν το ποσο που αναγραφεται στο τιμολογιο.
> τοτε χρησιμοποιουν ενα ειδικο οργανο για να αξιολογησουν, το "ματομετρο'.



αυτό νομίζω δεν το κάνει η courier... αυτό το κάνει ο τελωνιακός υπάλληλος (κρατικός υπάλληλος)

----------


## dovegroup

> Οπως πολυ καλα ξερεις γρηγορη, οι εταιριες courier εχουν δικαιωμα να αμφισβητησουν και να μην αποδεχτουν το ποσο που αναγραφεται στο τιμολογιο.
> τοτε χρησιμοποιουν ενα ειδικο οργανο για να αξιολογησουν, το "ματομετρο'.



Δεν λέγετε μαΤόμετρο λέγετε παρτόμετρο και είναι κάστα νομιμότατη που δεν την ακουμπά κανείς.
Ενας φίλος κατασκευαστής κινέζος που τώρα μόλις τελείωσε από την IMS2016 και θα περάσει από εδώ να δεί τι χώρα για καμμιά εβδομάδα 
μου φέρνει στο χέρι κάποια samples που είναι τζάμπα no charge και αν τα έστελνε με DHL θα τα πλήρωνα - πλήρωνε χρυσά.
Πέρσι δείγματα κόστους μηδενικού ζήτησε το τελωνείο επίσημο τιμοκατάλογο κατασκευαστή και χρέωσε για δική τους αμέλεια - καθυστέρηση έξοδα αποθήκης και εκτελωνισμού 278 ευρώ!
Τα δείγματα δεν στοίχιζαν πάνω από $45 και ήταν μη εμπορεύσιμα διότι ήταν πρό παραγωγής δείγματα χωρίς κάν label επάνω τους...
ΠΑΡΤΟΜΕΤΡΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΑΓΡΥΠΝΟ ΜΑΤΙ ΤΗΣ ΤΣΕΠΗΣ!!!

----------

CybEng (02-06-16)

----------


## moutoulos

> Οπως πολυ καλα ξερεις γρηγορη, οι εταιριες courier εχουν δικαιωμα να αμφισβητησουν και να μην αποδεχτουν το ποσο που αναγραφεται στο τιμολογιο.
> τοτε χρησιμοποιουν ενα ειδικο οργανο για να αξιολογησουν, το "ματομετρο'.



Γειά σου φίλε ...  :Smile: 

Μωρέ Κώστα ξέρεις ποιο είναι το θέμα ?. Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο σε αυτό που λες, εκτός του οτι αυτό το κάνει τελωνειακός 
και οχι κάποιος απο την courier, όπως πολύ σωστά λέει ο αγαπητός chip. 

Το θέμα λοιπόν είναι οτι εφόσον το τιμολόγιο - invoice είναι έγκυρο (ο τελωνειακός μου το είπε), και δεν ήταν απλό 
εκτυπωμένο χαρτί, πως "έρχεσαι" να διαψεύσεις οτι είναι αληθινό/έγκυρο?. Ποιά τα κριτήριά του ?. Δηλαδή αν ο 
PCBCARTάκιας γούσταρε και μου τα έδινε με το έτσι θέλω τόσο φθηνά αυτός θα το αμφισβητούσε. Αυτό που λέει 
δηλαδή και ο Άκης.

Έχουμε φτάσει σε σημείο το κράτος /κρατικοί υπάλληλοι (σαφώς και οχι όλοι), να ψάχνουν ξύγκι απο την μύγα.
Και το κυριότερο ... δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα ... γιατί απλά έχουν το δικαίωμα να το κάνουν. Έτσι απλά.






_Φίλε Κώστα (Octavia) σου ζητώ συγγνώμη για το οτι ξεφεύγουμε λίγο απο το θέμα σου ..._

----------


## itta-vitta

Τελωνείο πληρώνεις μόνο στην περίπτωση που το εμπόρευμα προέρχεται από τρίτες χώρες (εκτός ευρωπαϊκής ένωσης) και αν το ποσό είναι πάνω από 120 δολλάρια. Σε περίπτωση που είναι περισσότερο ζητάς από τον πωλητή να το δηλώσει λιγότερο, κάτι που το κάνουν όλοι οι σχεδόν όλοι. Ειδικά οι κινέζοι είναι πολύ πρόθυμοι σ΄αυτό μέχρι που το δηλώνουν γκιφτ (δώρο)

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Τα δικά μου πέρασαν πρώτα από Ολλανδία
και στη banggod αν βάλεις priority περνά από Ολλανδία  πρώτα ανεξάρτητα τιμής
Δείτε και τι τιμη γράφει πάνω η κάρτα

----------


## SProg

> Τελωνείο πληρώνεις μόνο στην περίπτωση που το εμπόρευμα προέρχεται από τρίτες χώρες (εκτός ευρωπαϊκής ένωσης) και αν το ποσό είναι πάνω από 120 δολλάρια. Σε περίπτωση που είναι περισσότερο ζητάς από τον πωλητή να το δηλώσει λιγότερο, κάτι που το κάνουν όλοι οι σχεδόν όλοι. Ειδικά οι κινέζοι είναι πολύ πρόθυμοι σ΄αυτό μέχρι που το δηλώνουν γκιφτ (δώρο)




Μην λετε οτι να'ναι !

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

παιδια θελω να παραγγειλω 10 πλακετακια απο το εν λογω site αλλα γενικά η συμβατοτητα του με τα gerber του EAGLE με το οποιο εφτιαξα την πλακετα ειναι αμφισβητισιμη. Δεν καταφερα να βγαλω ακρη. Παντως εφτιαξα τα gerber με το cam αρχειο απο Sparkfun οπως προτεινουν στις οδηγιες και λενε οτι δεν εχει προβλημα με λαθη και συμβατοτητα. Αλλα οταν προχωραω την παραγγελια και παω πλεον online στο pcbway να ανεβασω τα gerber βλεπω οτι βγάζει στην καρτελα της παραγγελιας ενα λινκ ειδικα για μετατροπη EAGLE.brd σε gerber files. Οπου online σου φτιαχνει αρχεια gerber απο .brd του EAGLE που ομως φαινεται να ειναι εντελως διαφορετικα αρχεια (σε πληθος δεν ξερω για τα αρχεια...) απο αυτα που μου εφτιαξε το EAGLE προηγουμενως.
Εχει κανεις εμπειρια με σιγουρο tutorial για να μην κανω καμια βλακεια και χαζω τα 10-15 ευρω που δε μου περισσευουν? Σας ευχαριστω. Αν θελετε να προτεινετε και αλλο site (αντιστοιχο φθηνο της σειρας...) ευπροσδεκτο.

Να σας πω οτι χρησιμοποιω την παλαιοτερη ελευθερη εκδοση του EAGLE (οχι την τελευταια αναβαθμιση) γιατι δεν μπορω να αναβαθμισω γιατι το laptop που δουλευω ειναι 32bito οποτε ασυμβατο με την τελευταια εκδοση του προγραμματος. (διευκρινιζει στις συμβατοτητες οτι πλεον μπαινει μονο σε 64bit λειτουργικο-επεξεργαστη)

----------


## sotron1

Μπορείς να μας το στείλεις ; να σε βοηθήσουμε .
Με το 7 και κάτω δεν έχεις πρόβλημα, με τα 8 και πάνω θέλουν 64βιτο.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Να σας πω οτι χρησιμοποιω την παλαιοτερη ελευθερη εκδοση του EAGLE (οχι την τελευταια αναβαθμιση) γιατι δεν μπορω να αναβαθμισω γιατι το laptop που δουλευω ειναι 32bito οποτε ασυμβατο με την τελευταια εκδοση του προγραμματος. (διευκρινιζει στις συμβατοτητες οτι πλεον μπαινει μονο σε 64bit λειτουργικο-επεξεργαστη)



Σκέφτηκες την αγορά ενός καινούργιου ( για εσένα ) μεταχειρισμένου υπολογιστή; Μπορείς να βρεις laptop 64μπιτο γύρω στα 100 ευρώ και σταθερό από 45 ευρώ ( μόνο η κεντρική μονάδα χωρίς οθόνη και άλλα περιφερειακά)!

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

παιδια το προβλημα μου δεν ειναι κυριως το 64μπιτο Eagle αν ισχυει η σκεψη μου οτι η ασυμβατοτητα ειναι γενικοτερη με το προγραμμα και δεν εχει επιλυθει. Αυτο προερχεται στο οτι δε βρηκα καποιο αρθρο που να λεει οτι ακομα και το καινουργιο EAGLE φτιαχνει gerber συμβατα με το pcbway. To προβλημα μου ειναι πως να φτιαξω gerber συμβατα με τον ιστοτοπο με το παλιο προγραμμα (7.6.0) ή αν εχει καποιος εμπειρια να μου πει ενα φθηνο site που να μην ειναι τοσο ιδιοτροπο με το EAGLE.
Δυστυχως δεν εχω τη δυνατοτητα να αγορασω υπολογιστη αυτη τη στιγμη ειδικα για το χομπυ μου, καθως με καλυπτουν αυτη τη στιγμη ενα desktop και ενα λαπτοπ που λειτουργω.

----------


## picdev

Τα παλιά τύπου Gerber 274x τα φτιάχνεις με το cam processor.
Μετά φτιάχνεις και αλλο ένα  αρχείο για τις τρύπες .
Στο καινούριο έχει τα νέα τύπου Gerber . Πρόβλημα δεν υπάρχει γενικά τα εργοστάσια υποστηρίζουν όλους τους τύπους.
Ανέβασε brd 

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις. Στο ζιπαρισμενο συννημενο ειναι το αρχειο brd που εφτιαξα με την τελευταια παλια εκδοση του EAGLE. Πρωτα φτιαχνω τα gerber με τον cam r274X και μετα τα drill πως τα φτιαχνω? Το τελικο ζιπαρισμενο για pcbway ποσα αρχεια πρεπει να εχει γιατι στο ιντερνετ ο καθένας λεει τα δικά του και το εχουν αφησει εντελως φλου κατι που δεν το περιμενα...

----------


## elektronio

Δημήτρη καλημέρα,
Πείραξα λίγο το αρχείο σου, κούνησα ελαφρά τον ένα κονέκτορα και τις δύο αντιστάσεις δεξιά (180Κ η μία σχεδόν έβγαινε έξω από την πλακέτα) καθώς επίσης άλλαξα τις θέσεις των ονομάτων για να διαβάζονται (έπεφταν το ένα πάνω στο άλλο). 
Έκανα εξαγωγή σε gerber και τα αρχεία τα έλεγξα online (δες φωτο από το τι θα παραχθεί από τα gerber) Αν είσαι ικανοποιημένος από το αποτέλεσμα μπορείς να στείλεις το prototype1.zip.
prototype1_top.png prototype1_bottom.png
prototype1.zip


Σαν παρατήρηση για την πλακέτα σου, εγώ θα μετακινούσα λίγο τα υλικά από τις γωνίες και θα έβαζα τρύπες για στήριξη.

----------


## Panoss

Εγώ έχω το 7.7.0 (32-bit σε Windows 32-bit).
Ποια ακριβώς βήματα πρέπει να κάνω για να φτιάξω τα αρχεία που χρειάζονται;
File->Cam processor?
Και μετά;  :Think: 
Και πρέπει να βγουν 9 αρχεία όπως στο zip που ανέβασες εσύ Μάρκο;
prototype1.dri
prototype1.GBL
prototype1.GBS
prototype1.GML
prototype1.gpi
prototype1.GTL
prototype1.GTO
prototype1.GTS
prototype1.TXT

----------


## elektronio

> Εγώ έχω το 7.7.0 (32-bit σε Windows 32-bit).
> Ποια ακριβώς βήματα πρέπει να κάνω για να φτιάξω τα αρχεία που χρειάζονται;
> File->Cam processor?
> Και μετά; 
> Και πρέπει να βγουν 9 αρχεία όπως στο zip που ανέβασες εσύ Μάρκο;



Για την πρώτη ερώτηση σε παραπέμπω στο blog μου https://diyelectronics-gr.blogspot.gr όπου έχω αναρτήσει ένα tutorial για το πως να κάνεις αρχεία gerber από EAGLE για παραγωγή πλακέτας στην Κίνα. 
Δεν ξέρω αν αποτελεί διαφήμιση για το blog μου αλλά είναι κρίμα τα τα γράφω ξανά όλα αυτά.

Ο αριθμός των αρχείων δεν είναι σταθερός. Κάθε ένα αρχείο ανταποκρίνεται σε μία εργασία. Π.χ. ένα αρχείο είναι για silkscreen top και ένα για silkscreen bottom, αλλά στην συγκεκριμένη πλακέτα δεν υπάρχει τίποτε στο silkscreen bottom οπότε έχει παραληφθεί το αρχείο αυτό. Άλλη ένα αρχείο δίνει το που να μπει κόλλα για SMD υλικά. Και αυτό το αρχείο είναι άχρηστο αφού είναι χρήσιμο μόνο για συγκόλληση SMD σε αυτόματη μηχανή, οπότε παραλήφθηκε και αυτό.

----------

Panoss (07-05-18)

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

> Δημήτρη καλημέρα,
> Πείραξα λίγο το αρχείο σου, κούνησα ελαφρά τον ένα κονέκτορα και τις δύο αντιστάσεις δεξιά (180Κ η μία σχεδόν έβγαινε έξω από την πλακέτα) καθώς επίσης άλλαξα τις θέσεις των ονομάτων για να διαβάζονται (έπεφταν το ένα πάνω στο άλλο). 
> Έκανα εξαγωγή σε gerber και τα αρχεία τα έλεγξα online (δες φωτο από το τι θα παραχθεί από τα gerber) Αν είσαι ικανοποιημένος από το αποτέλεσμα μπορείς να στείλεις το prototype1.zip.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 73690 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 73691
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 73692
> 
> 
> Σαν παρατήρηση για την πλακέτα σου, εγώ θα μετακινούσα λίγο τα υλικά από τις γωνίες και θα έβαζα τρύπες για στήριξη.



Χιλια ευχαριστω. Αυτο θα στειλω μαλλον. Τελικο κοστος 11 ευρω με απλο ταχυδρομειο για 10 πλακετες δεν μπορεσα να βρω καπου αλλου φθηνοτερα. Στο seedstudio τελικο κοστος βγαινει περιπου 15 ευρω. 
 Αυτές οι οριζοντιες γραμμες που φαινονται στο bottom copper ειναι bug? γιατι και σε μενα τα εμφανιζει και σε διαφορα online gerber viewers

----------


## elektronio

> Χιλια ευχαριστω. Αυτο θα στειλω μαλλον. Τελικο κοστος 11 ευρω με απλο ταχυδρομειο για 10 πλακετες δεν μπορεσα να βρω καπου αλλου φθηνοτερα. Στο seedstudio τελικο κοστος βγαινει περιπου 15 ευρω. 
>  Αυτές οι οριζοντιες γραμμες που φαινονται στο bottom copper ειναι bug? γιατι και σε μενα τα εμφανιζει και σε διαφορα online gerber viewers



Έλεγξε το καλά πρώτα (τις εικόνες σε σχέση με μια δική σου εκτύπωση) γιατί έχεις νεώτερη version από εμένα και υπάρχουν κάποιες ασυμβατότητες (που δεν ξέρω αν επιρρέασαν το αποτέλεσμα).

Οι οριζόντιες γραμμές είναι bug εμφάνισης στο μόνιτορ. Πολλές φορές εμφανίζονται και στα PDF αρχεία με το τυπωμένο αλλά όταν μεγενθύνεις πολύ ή τυπώσεις χάνονται. Προφανώς τα γεμάτα κομμάτια τα παράγει με παράλληλες γραμμές.

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

> Έλεγξε το καλά πρώτα (τις εικόνες σε σχέση με μια δική σου εκτύπωση) γιατί έχεις νεώτερη version από εμένα και υπάρχουν κάποιες ασυμβατότητες (που δεν ξέρω αν επιρρέασαν το αποτέλεσμα).
> 
> Οι οριζόντιες γραμμές είναι bug εμφάνισης στο μόνιτορ. Πολλές φορές εμφανίζονται και στα PDF αρχεία με το τυπωμένο αλλά όταν μεγενθύνεις πολύ ή τυπώσεις χάνονται. Προφανώς τα γεμάτα κομμάτια τα παράγει με παράλληλες γραμμές.



Οντως μου εμφανιζονται και στα pdf αλλα σε μενα που τα επεξεργάζομαι πριν την τελικη εκτυπωση με το GIMP με καποιο περιεργο τροπο βγαινουν αν ειναι μεγαλη η πλακετα και στην εκτυπωση. Παντα αντιπαρερχομαι το συγκεκριμενο προβλημα αυξανοντας υπερβολικά την ανάλυση του PDF σε τιμες οπως πχ 5000χ4000 οποτε με καποιο περιεργο τροπο ετσι οι οριζοντιες γραμμες εξαφανιζονται ή πλεον γινονται τοσο μικρες που ειναι μη ορατες.

----------


## elektronio

> Οντως μου εμφανιζονται και στα pdf αλλα σε μενα που τα επεξεργάζομαι πριν την τελικη εκτυπωση με το GIMP με καποιο περιεργο τροπο βγαινουν αν ειναι μεγαλη η πλακετα και στην εκτυπωση. Παντα αντιπαρερχομαι το συγκεκριμενο προβλημα αυξανοντας υπερβολικά την ανάλυση του PDF σε τιμες οπως πχ 5000χ4000 οποτε με καποιο περιεργο τροπο ετσι οι οριζοντιες γραμμες εξαφανιζονται ή πλεον γινονται τοσο μικρες που ειναι μη ορατες.



Νομίζω με τα PDF τζάμπα κουράζεσαι με την ανάλυση, δοκίμασε να τα τυπώσεις κανονικά χωρίς επεξεργασία όπως βγαίνουν από το EAGLE ακόμη και αν φαίνονται οι λευκές γραμμές, το πιθανότερο είναι ότι στην εκτύπωση δεν θα υπάρχουν.

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

> Νομίζω με τα PDF τζάμπα κουράζεσαι με την ανάλυση, δοκίμασε να τα τυπώσεις κανονικά χωρίς επεξεργασία όπως βγαίνουν από το EAGLE ακόμη και αν φαίνονται οι λευκές γραμμές, το πιθανότερο είναι ότι στην εκτύπωση δεν θα υπάρχουν.



O λογος που μπηκα στη διαδικασια της επεξεργασιας με GIMP ειναι οτι χρησιμοποιω την αρνητικη μεθοδο εμφανισης οποτε πρεπει να μετατρεψω το pdf σε negative συν οτι εχει και μια επιλογη που κανει εξομαλυνση ακμων που στα δικα μου ματια εχει θετικα αποτελεσμα στο τελικο αποτελεσμα στο ριζοχαρτο που τυπωνω.

Να αναφέρω οτι μου απαντησαν απο το pcbway οτι πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησω το online εργαλειο μετατροπης των  gerber αλλα γενικοτερα η απαντηση τους απο τα συμφραζομενα μου κανει οτι δεν πολυασχοληθηκαν με την ερωτηση που τους εκανα οποτε θα τους στειλω το zip που μου εστειλες εδω Μάρκο.

----------

